# How I run GNS3



## mfaridi (Nov 18, 2009)

I want learn something about CISCO so I go to ports and install GNS3 from ports , but I do not know How I can run it and use it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2009)

It looks like it installs a binary in /usr/local/bin/gns3. The port shows this too:


```
Important notice: users have to provide their own Cisco IOS to use with GNS3
```

Other than that, I can't see a man file, so try [cmd=]gns3 --help[/cmd], or look in the port's pkg-plist. It appears to populate a GNS3 directory in Python's library path (/usr/local/lib/python2.6/GNS3).


----------

